# Neve Bouça dos Homens (Peneda-Gerês) - Novembro 2008



## Lince (1 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

Cá estou eu de volta depois de uma falha na internet devido á neve.
O fim de semana ultrapassou a expectativa, já não via nevar assim há muito tempo, a neve ultrapasoou os 25cm em média, acumulando 50cm em algumas zonas. Tenho aqui um montão de fotos para partilhar convosco.


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*






Um cheirinho do grande nevão..
Mais fotos logo á noite.


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*








mais uma foto


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*









outra...


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

Já começam a faltar palavras para elogiar tanta fotografia de qualidade  
Ficamos à espera de mais, pois nunca são demais.

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 16:54)

Bem aparecido Lince, pensei que te tinha acontecido alguma coisa... 


Como já adivinhava, que grandes fotos  


Eu bem tentei chegar à tua aldeia através de Lamas de Mouro mas não dava pois, a estrada não estava tão limpa como a que mostras na foto (a que vai para a Gavieira). Tinha apenas os sulcos dos pneus e a neve raspava por baixo do carro logo no início em Lamas o que era mau sinal.


Ficamos então há espera das restantes fotos


----------



## Lince (2 Dez 2008 às 19:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma foto desta madrugada


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 23:42)

Gandes nevões que apanhas, Lince

Fotos muito boas!


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

Na primeira fotografia até as pedras desapareceram na neve!

Magnifico....


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2008 às 23:53)

Excelentes Lince, já era de esperar boas acumulações por aí!

Se puderes mete mais


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

Em grande Lince


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Excelentes fotos, *Lince* !


----------

